# Broad Hall Farm. Suffolk, September 13 pic heavy.



## Black Shuck (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't find a jot of history behind this abandoned farm. Although I believe it's up for sale at a price of over a million!

The pics





























[/URL



[URL=http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/BlackShuck999/media/DSC_0062_zpsf79fd6a2.jpg.html]


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 22, 2013)

wow that steam rollers is amazing! 
brillaint pics!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 22, 2013)

Deranged09 said:


> wow that steam rollers is amazing!
> brillaint pics!



Thanks deranged, it was actually diesel powered!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2013)

Fantastic as usual sir! Great set of pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 22, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic as usual sir! Great set of pics!



Cheers X. Get your arse out here, I want to share the " X " Pose with u!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Cheers X. Get your arse out here, I want to share the " X " Pose with u!



I'm coming! Deffo need to see more of this part of the world!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice. Groovy carpet. Roller looked good but your shots of it appear to have gone awol.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent find BS, and nicely done.
that stairs carpet is hideous!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 23, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Nice. Groovy carpet. Roller looked good but your shots of it appear to have gone awol.



Amazing shots, but BS has graciously removed them as vehicle shots not allowed on here. A previous report from here was butchered as we (the mods) had loads of complaints about them! 

Cracking photo's fella, keep 'em coming!


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 23, 2013)

*Crackin sfuff as always fella!! *


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 23, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Nice. Groovy carpet. Roller looked good but your shots of it appear to have gone awol.



Indeed they have Oz! . well spotted.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 23, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Crackin sfuff as always fella!! *



Thanks PS, I did love this place!, so much scope and a lot left.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 26, 2013)

Fantastic old place, and love the pictures!

I still look out for places like this but never seem to score, places like this definitely seem to be harder to find here in the midlands ..or maybe I'm not looking hard enough LOL!!

Matt


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 26, 2013)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Fantastic old place, and love the pictures!
> 
> I still look out for places like this but never seem to score, places like this definitely seem to be harder to find here in the midlands ..or maybe I'm not looking hard enough LOL!!
> 
> Matt



Thanks NB. This place was very evocative, one of my favourites so far I think!


----------



## ricasso (Oct 17, 2013)

Loving the stair carpet, the 70's live's again!!! shame I missed the roller, looks like things have changed on here, its been a while..


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 27, 2013)

Gorgeous staircase! Looks a nice place, million quid house and the front door was wide open???!! Cheers for posting


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 27, 2013)

I truly think they need to get their wiring PAT tested . . . and if it's over a million than it can only be "Location, location, location".


----------

